# How Many Forms from this Structures



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

*How Many Forms from this Structure*

This is kind of complex, so sorry if I'm not real clear. My question is how many forms you can make of this. 
If you were to take a double theme and variations structure and shape it as theme A (in I), Theme B (in V), then maybe something like theme A (this time in iii), theme B (in III), Theme A (in V), theme B (in vi), theme A (in I), and finally theme B (in I as well), how many forms could this broken down into? I know none would be ideal, but by grouping the original themes together to make "A", and the final A and B variations together to make a "B," (so like this: [A, B,] [A, B, A, B,] [A, B]) could this be seen as roughly a ternary and sonata form as well? Obviously this is all hypothetical, and by no means the strict definition of any form, especially with the tonal center being stable for too long in the development section of sonata form, but I'm just curious on your take of this is.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Generally, it could be double variations form or sonata form. Some slow movement uses expanded Andante form like ABAB, but I am not sure whether your case can fit. Normally rondo form or ritornello form will return back to theme one at the end of the piece.


----------

